
Google fires four workers active in labor organizing - fvrghl
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/25/technology/google-fires-workers.html
======
Porthos9K
Union organizers need better opsec. Ideally, management shouldn't know the
workers are talking union until they stage the first wildcat strike.

~~~
salawat
Wildcat striking is illegal under Taft-Hartley if I recall correctly. You have
to be orderly about it. Management shouldn't know til the union is organized.
They have every right to frustrate organization; so you've got to go about it
with care.

~~~
Porthos9K
"The state calls its own violence law, and that of the individual crime." -Max
Stirner

There is no reason workers should honor Taft-Hartley restrictions. Those not
protected by the law have no moral obligation to obey it.

~~~
salawat
I agree. Just pointed it out given that if you are willing to pick back up the
lance for workers, don't be surprised if businesses start getting just as
ambivalent over whatever fetters it implemented.

Just a word of caution. I do think it is about time for labor to organize in a
big way, and to be frank, with tech people supplying the technical knowhow to
implement the blueprints for C&C, I have a feeling if things do get as rowdy
as they did at the peak of Labor's power last century, there will be an even
more impressive fallout than ever seen before if escalation on either side
gets out of hand.

